# Bloody Foreigners: Polish Battle of Britain



## v2 (Jun 25, 2010)

A film dedicated to the Polish pilots fighting during the Battle of Britain.
29th June 2010, 9:00 PM GMT, Channel 4.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jun 26, 2010)

Very well done ... I'd like to see the whole thing. 

MM


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for shring. I too would like to see the whole thing.


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 26, 2010)

You chaps might be able to see it online, Channel 4 have a web service called 4OD which shows programs after they have screened on the TV channel. This film is part of a series on foreign nationals in British service, first one is about Trafalgar so I will be watching them both 8)


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 26, 2010)

Failing that you might get it on iTunes (though of course you would have to pay for it).

Worth noting too, if it goes on 4OD, you will most likely have to wait a few hours after the GMT end time of the program for it to be posted. There's also an interesting looking program on re-creating WW1 dogfights called Fighting the Red Baron, might give that a watch tomorrow and post the link if it's any good...


----------



## v2 (Jul 18, 2010)

LiveLeak.com - "Bloody Foreigners"Part 1 of 4 The Untold Battle Of Britain,Poland's pilots of 303 Squadron

LiveLeak.com - "Bloody Foreigners"Part 2 of 4 The Untold Battle Of Britain,Poland's Pilots of 303 Squadron.

LiveLeak.com - "Bloody Foreigners"Part 3 of 4 The Untold Battle Of Britain,Poland's Pilots Of 303 Fighter Squadron

LiveLeak.com - "Bloody foreigners"Part 4 of 4 The Untold Battle Of Britain,Poland's Pilots of 303 Fighter Squadron.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 18, 2010)

Execellent! Thank you very much Dominic.


----------



## seesul (Jul 18, 2010)

That´s excellent Dom!
It reminds me a Dark Blue World movie about Czechs serving in RAF.
Thx 4 sharing!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 18, 2010)

Good timing for me. I am currently reading _A Question of Honor_, about the Polish pilots after the invasion and their service with the RAF.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks fellas, that two things I need to read.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 19, 2010)

I am about 1/3 of the way through _A Question of Honor_ and I would recommend it. It really gives you a better understanding of Poland and the Poles. It also makes you sad to realize that they were basically abandoned after the war.


----------

